# tips for better accuracy of P 30



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi

I am a new shooter--new pisto l permitee and bought a H+K p 30( I think it is a lem v1-so I was told) and need some advice on how to shoot more accurately with this gun

the trigger has a long pull(and the first pull is harder than the next ones). I have used glocks( 17,19,23), berettas( storm and 92 fs), CZs( 75 b, sp-01 and p-06) and have no issues with them -being accurate-other than cause d by my own shooting errors BUT the H+K p 30 is very different. THe long trigge r pull requires me to be very slow and deliberate when shooting--which is fine on the range. My concern is(heaven forbid) that I have to use one in home defense--I will not be pulling slowly and my shots will not be accurate

any tips for a novice on how to shoot this gun with a faster trigger pull and be more accurate? will it just take time( longer learning curve) to get it right than the listed weapons above?

thanks in advance


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You need to condition yourself/ train yourself/ to consistently and quickly take up the slack on the LEM trigger and become accustomed to where the trigger breaks. Forget all the other trigger types you know and concentrate on learning this one only. You should quickly become proficient after practice. Where your trigger breaks with your sights aligned simultaneously is where your bullet will go.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks Denner _ I will try it


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Unboxing H&K P30 V1 law Enforcement 9mm - YouTube

H&K P30 L LEM vs DA-SA - YouTube


----------

